
Ask HN: How to Get IT Job as an Medical Doctor? - drcompute
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m a medical doctor with medium IT skill (soft dev,network management) working in Algeria (north africa), and I want to change my career.<p>I want to have an IT Job in the western world (french or english speaking countries) , but I have 02 obstacles.<p>1) No IT degree
2) No prior IT experience
3) Immigration limits<p>So here is my questions.<p>0) Is my profile valuable ?
1) Can I find a job + immigration opportunities without a degree (ex: Healthcare IT sector) ?
2) Which is better (online or offline) bootcamp or IT certification so I can immigrate ?
3) Should reply to job offers or is it better to contact management directly ?<p>Thanks.
======
anoncoward111
Due to your country of citizenship, I think the main option for you is to find
remote devops work for a company that will take a chance on you :) A
certification won't be too helpful-- you'll just need to convince the owners
of a company that you can do what they need.

Alternatively of course you can marry an American and find legit corporate
work as a traditional W2 employee :)

Our immigration system is horrible and a national disgrace-- I apologize that
the government isn't more welcoming to you.

